

Google updates Android platform versions chart, 2.1 finally in the lead - tokyomonster
http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/05/17/google-updates-platform-versions-yet-again-2-1-hits-milestone/

======
fierarul
Why not link to the official Google chart directly ?

[http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
ve...](http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
versions.html)

They also seem to have a "Screen sizes and Densities" page which is new to me:

[http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/screens.htm...](http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/screens.html)

------
jparise
Certainly in the lead (at 37%), but unfortunately still not in the majority.
62% of Android devices are still running 1.5/1.6.

~~~
ArtemR
Well, that's the next milestone, probably in 2-3 months.

~~~
timdorr
Actually, it might even be sooner. A great deal of phones are getting updated
to the 2.1 platform (hopefully in preparation for 2.2) and this data is
basically from the beginning of the month until now. The first half of this
month has been pretty active with updates already, so we should be seeing a
big shift very soon.

